# What detailing spray??



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been using Meguires detailing spray and i'm quite happy with it but was wondering if there is a cheaper alternative.

Had a hunt around and found this on eBay. "Final Touch detailing spray" The seller has good feedback but I'm wondering if anyone's tried it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370635767145? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Zaino Z18


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Zaino Z18


Isnt this the clay bar??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is it Z8? It's grand finale


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cheers guys.

I was wondering if the stuff I linked to might be a bit better for everyday use.

That Z8 is of £40 per liter, the stuff I linked to is £8! 

I know you get what you pay for but like I say I'm looking for something more "everyday"


----------



## neil_ireland (Aug 10, 2006)

I've used meguiars last touch for years, was very happy with it but I picked up a bottle of orchard autocare perfection and it's far better. Really easy to use and lasts much longer than last touch.

http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCat ... D=11823221

This is in on a JCW mini I used to own.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Auto Finesse Finale, Zaino Z6 or Z8.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Another vote for Z8 here. Was surprised just how much gloss it adds.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep - and you need hardly any product either!


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I too have used Meguires and like it very much, but lately I have been using Car Plan Demon Shine after every wash. You basically spray it onto a just washed wet car and then dry as normal with a towel / chamois. The resulting shine is very good, as is the beading when the car gets rained on so I presume it must also be offering a good level of protection too.
Better still it's only £4 for a litre bottle at my local Asda in Liverpool.
If it was crap I would never use it on my pride and joy black Mercedes C250 CGI AMG Sport Plus, and I certainly wouldn't recommend it to fellow forum members.
Give it a try, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TTS09 said:


> I too have used Meguires and like it very much, but lately I have been using Car Plan Demon Shine after every wash. You basically spray it onto a just washed wet car and then dry as normal with a towel / chamois. The resulting shine is very good, as is the beading when the car gets rained on so I presume it must also be offering a good level of protection too.
> Better still it's only £4 for a litre bottle at my local Asda in Liverpool.
> If it was crap I would never use it on my pride and joy black Mercedes C250 CGI AMG Sport Plus, and I certainly wouldn't recommend it to fellow forum members.
> Give it a try, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


I've tried this on my P Black and couldn't get on with it tbh, maybe it doesn't work well with my base wax.
Megs ultimate quick detailer works well for me to freshen up the finish after each wash between waxing/sealing. Beads well but doesn't last too long. Black can be a pain at the best of times especially in the summer months. Quick, easy and no smears.
I think some just use too much product, a little can go a long way, well it is the case with most of the more expensive products. Costs more but if used sparingly can bet reasonable value. Zaino is a good example.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Demon Shine is a good drying aid and will provide a bit of gloss but it's not good to get it on glass and also it isn't a patch on the Z8 in terms of finish. Also there is an amount of UV protection offered by Z8, I don't know but does Demon Shine offer this?

Dodo Juice Red Mist is a good offering also.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

milanonick said:


> Demon Shine is a good drying aid and will provide a bit of gloss but it's not good to get it on glass and also it isn't a patch on the Z8 in terms of finish. Also there is an amount of UV protection offered by Z8, I don't know but does Demon Shine offer this?
> 
> Dodo Juice Red Mist is a good offering also.


Demon shine is a marketing product and I don't rate it for anything really. You still have to towel off the car. Even cheap detailers do a better job as drying aid if used correctly.
Zaino is good but so is GTechniq products.


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

I use Greased Lightening Showroom Shine, it's one of those waterless cleaning sprays but to be honest I wouldn't recommend using it like that, I use it after a wash and if the car is clean, east to apply and leaves a good shine, protects the paint work too, plenty of YouTube vids of it, not too pricey either, I get mine from EBay.


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

E576DAN said:


> I use Greased Lightening Showroom Shine, it's one of those waterless cleaning sprays but to be honest I wouldn't recommend using it like that, I use it after a wash and if the car is clean, east to apply and leaves a good shine, protects the paint work too, plenty of YouTube vids of it, not too pricey either, I get mine from EBay.


I like greased lightning too. Very good stuff!


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Templar said:


> milanonick said:
> 
> 
> > Demon Shine is a good drying aid and will provide a bit of gloss but it's not good to get it on glass and also it isn't a patch on the Z8 in terms of finish. Also there is an amount of UV protection offered by Z8, I don't know but does Demon Shine offer this?
> ...


DS has its place as it's cheap as a drying aid. That said, well protected paintwork doesn't need a drying aid in my opinion.

Gtechniq products are indeed very good especially the range for cleaning and sealing glass. C1 is very good but in comparison I found the Zaino 3 to offer better in terms of gloss but I suspect Gtechiq may have the edge longevity wise.


----------



## Bean_QS (May 15, 2012)

I like using Autosmart Reglaze.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart-Reg ... 3cd49b627b


----------

